# Will z06 rims fit



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

I wanted to put the black z06 rims on my black 05 goat.I've heard the lug pattern does'nt match up.Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> I wanted to put the black z06 rims on my black 05 goat.I've heard the lug pattern does'nt match up.Does anyone know if this is true?


I don't think so but I'm not sure. If you go to the Tire Rack or Discount Tires website and select the wheels for a Z06 it will show you the bolt pattern for the wheel. Hope this helps!

And if you didn't know the bolt pattern for the goat is 5X120.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I've seen other people try to bolt Corvette wheels on GTOs. Doesn't work. The rear Corvette wheels don't fit at all. The fronts do -- but they stick out of the wheel wells by about an inch. Nice idea, though, just isn't feasible. Kinda wish the 5-spoke WS6 wheels from 2000 fit on the GTO as they look pretty good, too.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for your help.I guess I'll start looking at different rims.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I've seen other people try to bolt Corvette wheels on GTOs. Doesn't work. The rear Corvette wheels don't fit at all. The fronts do -- but they stick out of the wheel wells by about an inch. Nice idea, though, just isn't feasible. Kinda wish the 5-spoke WS6 wheels from 2000 fit on the GTO as they look pretty good, too.


5 spoke WS-6 wheels fit on the back only, tried it and they BARELY fit..... fronts are too damn wide.. :willy:


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

All of the above mentioned rims are the *wrong bolt pattern* at 5x120.65 (GTO is 5x120), so offset and width are not the only issues.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

djdub said:


> All of the above mentioned rims are the *wrong bolt pattern*, so offset is not the only issue.


.....true, btw what's up with your avatar??


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

all it needs is a white picket fence!


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

The C5 Z06 wheels are awesome. Rears are WAY to wide and fronts are just too wide. I sent an email to OE Concepts that makes Z06 knockoffs. I asked if they had bolt patterns, width and offset that would fit the GTO and to my surprise they said yes. I have yet to actually check it out, but if you have a local distributor you are golden.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help bomber.I will look in to that.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> .....true, btw what's up with your avatar??


It's a drawing of my new house that is being built as we speak. I pulled it from the builders website and changed the colors of it to match what it will really look like. It should be finished by the end of September.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

ftlfirefighter said:


> all it needs is a white picket fence!


And no white picket fences.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Have fun with your new house! Must have broken ground fairly recently?

My wife and I had our house built back in 1999 -- and it was an absolute blast to do. Fortunately, we had a wonderful general contractor -- who was terrific all the way through the process -- and after, as there will always be a bug or two to work out after you've moved in. 

Again, enjoy the process! You'll never forget it. Take lots of pictures for yourself as it's built. Helps if you like to do stuff like hardwiring things like ceiling mounted televisions, wall sconces, and stuff like that later on.

We took a couple of the blueprints and had them framed, too.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

djdub said:


> It's a drawing of my new house that is being built as we speak. I pulled it from the builders website and changed the colors of it to match what it will really look like. It should be finished by the end of September.


Bad ass!!!! :cheers


----------



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70473&highlight=Z06


----------

